# Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Hallo, 

Kann mir jemand ein Programm (Step7) zur Stern-Dreieck-Ansteuerung aufzeigen?


Typenschild des Motors:

380V / 220V     2,3A / 4,0A     50Hz   1400U/min  

Der Motor soll nach 2,5 Sekunden in Dreieck Umschalten! Und nach spätestens 15 Sekunden Abschalten!

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2010)

ich könnte, aber will ich das?
warum hast du den beruf gewählt? um sachen zusammen zu kopieren?


----------



## MSB (1 November 2010)

Irgendwelche eigenen Ansätze?

Oder hast du einen Auftrag zu vergeben?


----------



## Dotzi (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann mir jemand ein Programm (Step7) zur Stern-Dreieck-Ansteuerung aufzeigen?


 
für Stern-Dreieck


```
FUNCTION_BLOCK "_FB103_Stern_Dreieck"
TITLE =
//Dieser Baustein realisiert den Anlauf eines Motors in Stern-Dreieckschaltung.
//Stern- und Dreieckschütz müssen hardwaremäßig gegeneinander verriegelt sein.
//
//Die Umschaltzeit kann an <Zeit_Stern_Dreieck> vorgegeben werden.
//Zum Starten wird eine Flanke am Eingang <DT_Ein_NO> benötigt.
//
//22.11.07 Dotzauer
AUTHOR : Dotzauer
VERSION : 1.0
 
VAR_INPUT
  Freigabe : BOOL ; 
  Thermischer_Ausloeser_NC : BOOL ; 
  DT_Aus_NC : BOOL ; 
  DT_Ein_NO : BOOL ; 
  Zeit_Stern_Dreieck : TIME ; 
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
  Netzschuetz : BOOL ; 
  Sternschuetz : BOOL ; 
  Dreieckschuetz : BOOL ; 
  Mldg_Betriebsbereit : BOOL ; 
  Mldg_Stern : BOOL ; 
  Mldg_Dreieck : BOOL ; 
END_VAR
VAR
  TON_1 : "TON"; 
  TON1_Q : BOOL ; 
  SR_1 : BOOL ; 
  SR_2 : BOOL ; 
  FM_1 : BOOL ; 
END_VAR
VAR_TEMP
  Freigabe_Motorstart : BOOL ; 
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =Freigabe Motorstart
      U     #Freigabe; 
      U     #Thermischer_Ausloeser_NC; 
      =     L      1.0; 
      U     L      1.0; 
      BLD   102; 
      =     #Freigabe_Motorstart; 
      U     L      1.0; 
      UN    #SR_1; 
      UN    #SR_2; 
      =     #Mldg_Betriebsbereit; 
NETWORK
TITLE =Motorstart Stern
      U     #DT_Ein_NO; 
      FP    #FM_1; 
      U     #Freigabe_Motorstart; 
      S     #SR_1; 
      U(    ; 
      O     #SR_2; 
      ON    #DT_Aus_NC; 
      ON    #Thermischer_Ausloeser_NC; 
      ON    #Freigabe; 
      )     ; 
      R     #SR_1; 
      U     #SR_1; 
      =     #Sternschuetz; 
      =     #Mldg_Stern; 
NETWORK
TITLE =Umschaltung Dreieck
      U     #TON1_Q; 
      U     #Freigabe_Motorstart; 
      S     #SR_2; 
      U(    ; 
      ON    #DT_Aus_NC; 
      ON    #Thermischer_Ausloeser_NC; 
      ON    #Freigabe; 
      )     ; 
      R     #SR_2; 
      U     #SR_2; 
      =     #Dreieckschuetz; 
      =     #Mldg_Dreieck; 
NETWORK
TITLE =Netzschuetz einschalten
      O     #SR_1; 
      O     #SR_2; 
      =     #Netzschuetz; 
NETWORK
TITLE =Zeitstufe Stern->Dreieck
      U     #SR_1; 
      =     L      1.0; 
      BLD   103; 
      CALL #TON_1 (
           IN                       := L      1.0,
           PT                       := #Zeit_Stern_Dreieck,
           Q                        := #TON1_Q);
      NOP   0; 
END_FUNCTION_BLOCK
```
 
Gruß


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Danke ^^ ich bekomme das mit dem Zeitglied nicht hin


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich könnte, aber will ich das?
> warum hast du den beruf gewählt? um sachen zusammen zu kopieren?



^^ Die Ansteuerung steht auch im Tabellenbuch ud bei Google finde ich das auch nur wusste ich nicht wie ich die Zeit einstelle!


----------



## Dotzi (1 November 2010)

Bitte Quelltext posten und dann kann weiter diskutiert werden.

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2010)

Dotzi schrieb:


> Bitte Quelltext posten und dann kann weiter diskutiert werden.
> 
> Gruß



hier haste


```
*
FUNCTION_BLOCK FB 1125
TITLE =2 DIRECTION STAR TRIANGLE DRIVE
//this simple function_block realize the control of a two direction star 
//triangle drive.
//all functions of the drive are monitored and avaible at wRetVal.
//an error also will switch off the EN0 of the function_block.
//
//wRetVal - status
//----------------
//0000 - enable and ready to go
//0001 - start drive
//0003 - start drive and net and star contactor on
//0004 - start drive and net and triangle contactor on
//0007 - drive run and all functions ok
//
//wRetVal - error
//---------------
//8000 - no extern enable
//8001 - protectswitch off
//8002 - repairswitch off
//8003 - protectswitch and repairswitch off
//8004 - net contactor had not switched in time or is gone
//8005 - motioncontrol had not switched in time or is gone
//
//DATE:     27.10.2008
//AUTHOR:   4lagig
//VERSION:  V0.1 BasicVer
AUTHOR : '4lagig'
VERSION : 0.1


VAR_INPUT
  xPlcPulse : BOOL ;	//plug the Mx.0 with 10Hz here
  xEnable : BOOL ;	//extern enable input (1=ON)
  xProtectSwitch : BOOL ;	//(1=OK)
  xRepairSwitch : BOOL ;	//(1=OK)
  xNetContactorRight : BOOL ;	//(1=ON)
  xNetContactorLeft : BOOL ;	
  xStarContactor : BOOL ;	
  xTriangleContactor : BOOL ;	
  xMotionControl : BOOL ;	//(1=OK)
  xStartRight : BOOL ;	//(1=START)
  xStartLeft : BOOL ;	
  iSwitchTime : INT ;	
  iContactorTime : INT ;	//normally a small number, maybe 10 (mean 1s)
  iMotionControlTime : INT ;	//a little more than the time the drive needs to run fullspeed
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
  xNetContactorRightOut : BOOL ;	//the output for the drive
  xNetContactorLeftOut : BOOL ;	
  xStarContactorOut : BOOL ;	
  xTriangleContactorOut : BOOL ;	
  wRetVal : WORD ;	//status/error information
END_VAR
VAR
  xHelpFlagEnable : BOOL ;	
  xHelpFlagPlcPulse : BOOL ;	
  xHelpFlagTriangel : BOOL ;	
  xTimeEnable : BOOL ;	
  xAllFine : BOOL ;	
  xTriangleMem : BOOL ;	
  iTimer : INT ;	
  iContactorTimer : INT ;	
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =
// 
//enable and init the function_block
//
      UN    #xEnable; //if enable false then
      SPBN  nore; 
      L     W#16#8000; 
      T     #wRetVal; //write status information
      SPA   off; //and leave the function   
NETWORK
TITLE =

nore: UN    #xStartRight; //if start not and
      UN    #xStartLeft; 
      SPBN  ston; 
      R     #xTimeEnable; 
      L     W#16#0; //only enable and all switches on
      T     #wRetVal; //wRetVal = 0000     
NETWORK
TITLE =

ston: U     #xEnable; //enable true
      U(    ; 
      O     #xStartRight; //and start
      O     #xStartLeft; 
      )     ; 
      FP    #xHelpFlagEnable; //new
      SPBN  nonw; 
      L     W#16#1; //then
      T     #wRetVal; //write status information
      L     0; //initialize
      T     #iTimer; //timer with zero
      T     #iContactorTimer; 
      S     #xTimeEnable; //and make enable
      S     #xAllFine; //set the intern enable 
NETWORK
TITLE =
// 
//check the function
// 
nonw: UN    #xProtectSwitch; 
      SPBN  pok; 
      L     W#16#8001; //if protectswitch off
      UN    #xRepairSwitch; 
      SPBN  ron; 
      L     W#16#8003; //if protectswitch and repairswitch off
ron:  T     #wRetVal; //write error information
      SPA   off; //and leave the function
pok:  UN    #xRepairSwitch; 
      SPBN  rok; 
      L     W#16#8002; //if repairswitch off
      T     #wRetVal; //write error information
      SPA   off; //and leave the function  
NETWORK
TITLE =
//
//trigger the net and star contactor
//
rok:  U     #xStartRight; //if start on
      UN    #xStartLeft; 
      U     #xAllFine; //and intern enable also
      =     #xNetContactorRightOut; //do the net

      UN    #xStartRight; //if start on
      U     #xStartLeft; 
      U     #xAllFine; //and intern enable also
      =     #xNetContactorLeftOut; //do the net

      U(    ; 
      U     #xStartRight; //if start
      U     #xNetContactorRightOut; 
      O     ; 
      U     #xStartLeft; 
      U     #xNetContactorLeftOut; 
      )     ; 
      U     #xAllFine; 
      UN    #xTriangleContactor; //and not triangle
      UN    #xTriangleMem; //and not triangle enabled
      =     #xStarContactorOut; //do the star

      U(    ; 
      U     #xStartRight; //if start
      U     #xNetContactorRightOut; 
      O     ; 
      U     #xStartLeft; 
      U     #xNetContactorLeftOut; 
      )     ; 
      U     #xAllFine; 
      U     #xTriangleMem; //and triangle enable
      =     #xTriangleContactorOut; //do the triangle

      UN    #xStartRight; 
      UN    #xStartLeft; 
      ON    #xAllFine; 
      SPB   off; 
NETWORK
TITLE =
//
//start timer
//
      U     #xTimeEnable; 
      U     #xAllFine; //the intern enable
      U     #xPlcPulse; //do with the PlcPulse
      FP    #xHelpFlagPlcPulse; 
      SPBN  equ; 
      L     #iTimer; //a timer
      +     1; 
      T     #iTimer; 
      L     #iContactorTimer; 
      +     1; 
      T     #iContactorTimer; 
NETWORK
TITLE =
//
//trigger the triangle contactor
//
      U(    ; 
      L     #iTimer; 
      L     #iSwitchTime; 
      >=I   ; 
      )     ; 
      U(    ; 
      U     #xNetContactorRight; 
      U     #xStartRight; 
      O     ; 
      U     #xNetContactorLeft; 
      U     #xStartLeft; 
      )     ; 
      FP    #xHelpFlagTriangel; 
      SPBN  equ; 
      R     #xStarContactorOut; 
      S     #xTriangleMem; 
      L     0; 
      T     #iContactorTimer; 
NETWORK
TITLE =
//
//stop if neccessary - contactor
//
equ:  U(    ; 
      O(    ; 
      L     #iContactorTimer; 
      L     #iContactorTime; 
      <I    ; 
      )     ; 
      O(    ; 
      U(    ; 
      U     #xNetContactorRight; 
      U     #xStartRight; 
      UN    #xNetContactorLeft; 
      O     ; 
      U     #xNetContactorLeft; 
      U     #xStartLeft; 
      UN    #xNetContactorRight; 
      )     ; 
      U(    ; 
      U     #xStarContactorOut; 
      U     #xStarContactor; 
      UN    #xTriangleContactor; 
      O     ; 
      U     #xTriangleContactorOut; 
      U     #xTriangleContactor; 
      UN    #xStarContactor; 
      )     ; 
      )     ; 
      )     ; 
      SPB   cook; 
      UN    #xNetContactorRight; 
      U     #xStartRight; 
      O     ; 
      UN    #xNetContactorLeft; 
      U     #xStartLeft; 
      O     ; 
      U     #xNetContactorRight; 
      U     #xNetContactorLeft; 
      SPBN  star; 
      L     W#16#8004; //write wRetVal
      T     #wRetVal; 
star: U     #xStarContactorOut; 
      UN    #xStarContactor; 
      SPBN  tria; 
      L     W#16#8006; //write wRetVal
      T     #wRetVal; 
tria: U     #xTriangleContactorOut; 
      UN    #xTriangleContactor; 
      SPBN  sttr; 
      L     W#16#8007; //write wRetVal
      T     #wRetVal; 
sttr: U     #xStarContactorOut; 
      U     #xTriangleContactor; 
      O     ; 
      U     #xTriangleContactorOut; 
      U     #xStarContactor; 
      SPBN  cont; 
      L     W#16#8008; //write wRetVal
      T     #wRetVal; 
cont: SPA   off; 
NETWORK
TITLE =

cook: O(    ; 
      U     #xNetContactorRight; 
      U     #xNetContactorRightOut; 
      )     ; 
      O(    ; 
      U     #xNetContactorLeft; 
      U     #xStartLeft; 
      )     ; 
      O(    ; 
      U     #xStarContactor; 
      U     #xStarContactorOut; 
      )     ; 
      SPBN  tri; //contactor on
      L     W#16#3; //means 3
      T     #wRetVal; 
tri:  O(    ; 
      U     #xTriangleContactor; 
      U     #xTriangleContactorOut; 
      )     ; 
      SPBN  noco; 
      L     W#16#4; //means 3
      T     #wRetVal; 

NETWORK
TITLE =

noco: U(    ; 
      L     #iTimer; //if the time
      L     #iMotionControlTime; //bigger than the settime
      >=I   ; //for the motion control
      )     ; 
      UN    #xMotionControl; //and the motion control
      SPBN  mook; 
      L     W#16#8005; //write wRetVal
      T     #wRetVal; 
      SPA   off; 
NETWORK
TITLE =

mook: U     #xMotionControl; 
      U(    ; 
      O     #xStartRight; 
      O     #xStartLeft; 
      )     ; 
      SPBN  tim; //motion control on
      L     W#16#7; //means 7
      T     #wRetVal; 
NETWORK
TITLE =

tim:  L     #iMotionControlTime; //the big time
      L     100; //+100
      +I    ; 
      L     #iTimer; 
      <=I   ; 
      SPBN  end; 
      SET   ; 
      R     #xTimeEnable; //switch off the timer
      SPA   end; 
NETWORK
TITLE =
//
//EN0-handling
//
off:  R     #xAllFine; 
      R     #xNetContactorRightOut; //make sure contactor is off
      R     #xNetContactorLeftOut; 
      R     #xStarContactorOut; 
      R     #xTriangleContactorOut; 
      R     #xTriangleMem; 

end:  L     #wRetVal; //if the wRetVal
      L     W#16#8000; //bigger than 8000
      >D    ; //then is an error
      SPB   err; //and the EN0 are false
      SET   ; //else the EN0 are true
      SAVE  ; 
err:  NOP   0; 
END_FUNCTION_BLOCK
```


----------



## borromeus (1 November 2010)

Na grundsätzlich sollte das hardwaremäßig gehen......


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2010)

borromeus schrieb:


> Na grundsätzlich sollte das hardwaremäßig gehen......



welcher grundsatz ist das?
der grundsatz: "ich möchte soviele zeitrelais wie möglich bei meinem großhändler kaufen!" ???


----------



## Dotzi (1 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hier haste


 
Wollte ich deine Quelle haben?


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2010)

Dotzi schrieb:


> Wollte ich deine Quelle haben?



dachte...damit ich weiter mit diskutieren darf ... oder so
hab ich wohl falsch interpretiert


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2010)

Pass aber bitte auf das dein Motor nicht in Flammen aufgeht,
wenn du ihn in Dreieck umschaltest, nimm da besser
einen der dafür geeignet ist.


----------



## Dotzi (1 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dachte...damit ich weiter mit diskutieren darf ... oder so
> hab ich wohl falsch interpretiert


 

Sieht aus, als wäre das Flutlicht aus.
Da können wir das wohl intern ausdiskutieren...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Pass aber bitte auf das dein Motor nicht in Flammen aufgeht,
> wenn du ihn in Dreieck umschaltest, nimm da besser
> einen der dafür geeignet ist.



Darum will er ihn wohl auch nach 15 Sekunden wieder ausschalten ;-)


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Darum will er ihn wohl auch nach 15 Sekunden wieder ausschalten ;-)




Ganz genau! Der Motor ist nur für kurze Laufzeiten gedacht! Max. !5 Sekunden!


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Dotzi schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als wäre das Flutlicht aus.
> Da können wir das wohl intern ausdiskutieren...



Ich musste die Kinder noch von Omi und Opi abholen....

Jedenfalls machen wir das im Studium für Energie und Anlagentechnik 2. Semester falls es interessiert!

Und da ich ich vorher ETA gelernt hab fällt es mir auch nicht allzuleicht soetwas zu proggen, da wir das Thema oft nur angekratzt haben. 

Ich kenne mich eig. mit dem Programm in sofern aus als das ich z.B. HW-Konfig selbstständig durchführen kann und einfache bis mäßig komplexe Steuerungen programmieren kann und die Sterndreieckumschaltung finde ich mäßig komplex. 

Ich fände es freundlicher von euch wenn das Thema auch sachlich diskutiert wird und entweder Hilfestellungen/Lösungsvorschläge gemacht werden oder die User, die es wissen aber nicht helfen wollen es dann auch sein lassen und sich zynische Kommentare sparen. Danke!


----------



## Dotzi (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Ich fände es freundlicher von euch wenn das Thema auch sachlich diskutiert wird und entweder Hilfestellungen/Lösungsvorschläge gemacht werden oder die User, die es wissen aber nicht helfen wollen es dann auch sein lassen und sich zynische Kommentare sparen. Danke!


 
Für mich ist eine Hilfestellung gegeben worden. 

Jetzt bist du wieder dran.

Zeig uns was du hast und dir wird sicherlich geholfen.


Gruß


----------



## bike (1 November 2010)

Ist das jetzt die Fortsetzung von hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39233&highlight=stern-Dreieck
?
Da hattest du schon viele und gute Hinwiese auf Informationsquellen bekommen.
Hast du die durchgearbeitet?

Ich denke viele helfen gern, doch zuerst ist Eigeninitiative gefragt.

bike


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Dotzi schrieb:


> Für mich ist eine Hilfestellung gegeben worden.
> 
> Jetzt bist du wieder dran.
> 
> ...



Kann ich euch morgen hier ins Forum posten muss eh zur FH. Da lad ich mir das Prog. dann auf den Stick und Poste es direkt ins Forum....

Ist mir nämlich zu aufwändig das jetzt vom FUP in AWL zu schreiben!


----------



## bike (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Kann ich euch morgen hier ins Forum posten muss eh zur FH. Da lad ich mir das Prog. dann auf den Stick und Poste es direkt ins Forum....
> 
> Ist mir nämlich zu aufwändig das jetzt vom FUP in AWL zu schreiben!


Wie konnten wir studieren ohne Internet?  

bike


----------



## jabba (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Typenschild des Motors:
> 
> 380V / 220V     2,3A / 4,0A     50Hz   1400U/min



Falls du dann diesen Motor am deutschen Stromnetz betrieben hast, kannst du uns auch noch ein Bild davon nach deinen Versuchen schicken ?

Der geht nicht mit Stern Dreieck...
auf jeden Fall nicht so ohne weiteres


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Falls du dann diesen Motor am deutschen Stromnetz betrieben hast, kannst du uns auch noch ein Bild davon nach deinen Versuchen schicken ?
> 
> Der geht nicht mit Stern Dreieck...
> auf jeden Fall nicht so ohne weiteres




Warum nicht? Natürlich haben den sogar schon laufen lassen!


----------



## MSB (1 November 2010)

Weils aufm Typenschild steht.

Sollte man als jemand der "ETA gelernt" hat aber wissen.

380/230
Y/D


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Ja geht doch!


----------



## MSB (1 November 2010)

Achso, du bist einer von sehr wenigen Leuten in D,
welche ein Netzt mit 230V Außenleiterspannung haben, dann sag das doch gleich.


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Ich male dir jetzt mal etwas! kann mir mal einer nen link geben wo ich jpg hochladen kann?


----------



## Hermann (1 November 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/396p9sl


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/spsn5ft0g3bh.jpg

Hier das andere zugehörige folgt! folgt!


----------



## Mertin (1 November 2010)

Das was die anderen Nutzer hier ansprechen wollten ist nicht der "Anschluss" an sich von deinem Motor, sondern das er nicht in Stern Dreieck betrieben werden kann.
Laut deinen Typenangaben ist der Motor für ~400 / 230 V ausgelegt.
Somit gibt der Wert von 230 V als kleinste Spannung, dir die zul. Spannung im Dreieckbetrieb an.
Da diese 230V aber nicht machbar sind und du demnach 400V darauf gibst, schadet das dem Motor bzw. fetzt den.

Somit kannst du ihn wenn überhaupt, nur im Stern laufen lassen.


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/mechaniknevq7z0ht.jpg


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

So und nun sollte auch beantwortet sein warum ich doch 230V im Dreieck laufen lassen kann!


----------



## Ludewig (1 November 2010)

Noch'mal du Hochstapler,

du benötigst zu allererst einen Motor mit 380-400 /660 - 690 V 50 Hz, sonst geht gar nichts. (Außer bei mir, ich bin nämlich der mit 3 x 230V)


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Was heißt denn Hochstapler?


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Was heißt denn Hochstapler?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochstapler


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Entweder verstehe ich hier etwas falsch oder ihr?!?!?!?!

ICH MÖCHTE MEINEN MOTOR AN EINEN CEE STECKER MIT 3X230V ANSCHLIESSEN! 

DIESEN MOTOR MÖCHTE ICH ÜBER EINE SPS STEUERN, SODASS ICH IHM SAGEN KANN STELL DICH INNERHALB VON 2,5 Sek. von Stern auf Dreieck und nach 15sek ab!


----------



## Ludewig (1 November 2010)

Welche Farbe hat dieser Stecker?


----------



## bike (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Entweder verstehe ich hier etwas falsch oder ihr?!?!?!?!
> 
> ICH MÖCHTE MEINEN MOTOR AN EINEN CEE STECKER MIT 3X230V ANSCHLIESSEN!
> 
> DIESEN MOTOR MÖCHTE ICH ÜBER EINE SPS STEUERN, SODASS ICH IHM SAGEN KANN STELL DICH INNERHALB VON 2,5 Sek. von Stern auf Dreieck und nach 15sek ab!


Warum schreist du?
Wo hast du in der BRD 3x230Volt?
Bei mir sind es 3x400 Volt die aus der CEE Steckdose in den Motor fliesen.

bike

P.S: Wobei Strom fliest doch eigentlich nicht, sonst wäre der Boden in manchem Haus ganz schön voll Strom


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Wenn du mich verarschen willst dann kannst du mir ruhig glauben das der Stecker nicht rot sondern blau hat! 

Man man man Ludewig das nervt! 


Also es ist der Rote!


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Warum schreist du?
> Wo hast du in der BRD 3x230Volt?
> Bei mir sind es 3x400 Volt die aus der CEE Steckdose in den Motor fliesen.
> 
> ...



Na wenn du die Phasen gegen N misst dann hast du bei jeder Phase 230V lediglich gegeneinander sind es 400V


----------



## bike (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Na wenn du die Phasen gegen N misst dann hast du bei jeder Phase 230V lediglich gegeneinander sind es 400V



Stimmt, doch du betreibst den Motor ja nicht gegen N zwischen den Phasen.
Daher kann es mit dem Dreieck nicht so echt klappen.
Das ist einfach zu viel was kommt in den Motor 

bike


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

und außerdem steht auf dem Typenschild extra 3~ 400/230V


----------



## Manfred Stangl (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Wenn du mich verarschen willst dann kannst du mir ruhig glauben das der Stecker nicht rot sondern blau hat!
> 
> Man man man Ludewig das nervt!
> 
> ...


 

in welchem it netz lebst du?


----------



## bike (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> und außerdem steht auf dem Typenschild extra 3~ 400/230V


Und welche grafischen Symbole sind noch drauf?

Glaub einfach,  so wie du es machen willst kann nicht echt klappen. 
Nicht nach dem Papier, sondern in der Praxis passt es nicht.
Der Motor stinkt wenn du den im Dreieck laufen lässt


bike


----------



## MSB (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> und außerdem steht auf dem Typenschild extra 3~ 400/230V



Also wenn du keine Ahnung von Elektrotechnik hast, dann solltest du das anschließen eines Motors aus Sicherheitsgründen ganz einfach sein lassen.

Auf dem Motor steht lediglich die Außenleiterspannung, d.h. Phase gegen Phase.
Was du gegen N oder PE hast ist dem Motor absolut scheißegal.

Also steht da 400V muss in Stern geschalten werden ... Fertig.


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

3~      IP44
400/230V      2,3/4,0A
0,48kw       0,50 cos p
1400u/min   50hz
s 2-10min


----------



## Ludewig (1 November 2010)

Jetzt noch 'mal für Lehrlinge zum Mitschreiben:

In D ist die gängige Versorgungsspannung 3 x 400 V, wobei die Spannung zum meist geerdeten Sternpunkt 230 Volt beträgt.

Die 4 oder 5poligen Drehstromstecker sind dann rot.

Ganz selten (z.B. bei mir oder in den belgischen Ostkantonen) gibt es  die Versogungsspannung 3 x 230 V, wobei die Spannung zum meist geerdeten  Sternpunkt 133 Volt beträgt. falls mitgeführt (nicht in B, dort TT ohne  N).

 Die meist 4poligen Drehstromstecker sollten dabei eigentlich blau sein.

Wenn der Stecker dann rot ist, geht dein Vorhaben (eventuell erst später als 15 Sekunden) mit Sicherheit schief.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 November 2010)

Ich schmeiß ich hier gerade weg..

ETA ist doch Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik, oder??

Du hast also einen roten Stecker und willst den Motor in Y/D laufen lassen?? Zeichne dir doch mal die Wicklungen auf mit den Spannungspfeilen, so wie du es in der Schule gelernt hast (nochmal den Ordner vom 2. Lehrjahr rausholen). Wenn du es schaffst, diesen Motor am deutschen Stromnetz in Dreieck zu betreiben, ohne das er abraucht, dann mach nen Video, lad es auf youtube hoch und danke dem Motorenbauer, das er die Wicklung ein wenig überdemensioniert hat..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## MSB (1 November 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Der Motor stinkt wenn du den im Dreieck laufen lässt



Das Problem:
Bei diesem Kurzzeitbetrieb wird er das unter Umständen sogar für längere Zeit aushalten ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Manfred Stangl (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> 3~ IP44
> 400/230V 2,3/4,0A
> 0,48kw 0,50 cos p
> 1400u/min 50hz
> s 2-10min


400/230 D/Y

Innenglied mal Innenglied, Aussenglied mal Aussenglied
wie in der Mathematik

Kurzzeit ja aber nicht dafür gedacht


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß ich hier gerade weg..
> 
> ETA ist doch Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik, oder??
> 
> ...



nein Elektronisch technischer assisten


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2010)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> 400/230 D/Y
> 
> Innenglied mal Innenglied, Aussenglied mal Aussenglied
> wie in der Mathematik
> ...



der manfred ist ein fuchs!


----------



## Astralavista (1 November 2010)

Davon mal abgesehen ... wer lässt einen 0,48kW Motor im Stern-Dreieck an?
Wenn ich mich morgens meinen 1,5kW-Fön anwerfe klackern ja auch keine Schütze! *ROFL*


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

startet dein fön denn erst im stern?


----------



## Astralavista (1 November 2010)

Leider besitze ich (noch) keinen Drehstrom-Fön


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> 400/230 D/Y
> 
> Innenglied mal Innenglied, Aussenglied mal Aussenglied
> wie in der Mathematik
> ...




Doch es ist für Kurzzeit gedacht! 
Sogar für extrem kurze Zeit! Wie du siehst max 15 sec.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Doch es ist für Kurzzeit gedacht!
> Sogar für extrem kurze Zeit! Wie du siehst max 15 sec.


 
Ja aber nicht dafür gebaut.

Ich hatte mal ne Anlage (damals war ich Instandhalter) da wurde ein 24VAC Schütz mit 230VAC erregt, sobalt in Selbsthaltung wurde er mit 24V gehalten.. Die Spule liegt nicht mal ne sec an 230V. Ein Schütz von der Bauart 7kg schwer, weil 25 Jahre alt.
Die Spule ist regelmäßig abgeraucht, warum? Weil nicht dafür gebaut. Das ist das Prinzip.


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

kann ich das schütz mal sehen?


----------



## Manfred Stangl (1 November 2010)

leider hab ich keine bilder von diesen anlagen. ist 15 Jahre her.
War ne Metallgiesserei. Lagerschalen udgl. Die hatten doch VPS und noch S1 - war son weisses Gehäuse.


----------



## Flinn (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> nein Elektronisch technischer assisten


 
Ich will Dir ja ungerne deinen Titel streitig machen....
Aber bist Du nicht "Elektrotechnischer Assistent (ETA)"?

Hast Du jetzt eingesehen, dass Dein Motor nicht passt für Y/D ?

Gruß, Flinn


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2010)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Leider besitze ich (noch) keinen Drehstrom-Fön


Aber drinnen dreht doch was?

Um noch mal auf die Software zu kommen. Das Sternschütz wird in der Regel leistungsschwächer ausgelegt. Daher sollte es leistungslos einschalten, also etwas früher als das Netzschütz. Im ersten Beispiel in diesem Beitrag ist das nicht der Fall. Im Programm von 4L kan ich es nicht nachvollziehen ;-) .


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

sorry^^ 



dann lass ich ihn ebend nur im stern laufen!


----------



## bike (1 November 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Das Problem:
> Bei diesem Kurzzeitbetrieb wird er das unter Umständen sogar für längere Zeit aushalten ...
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



Da kannst recht haben, doch die Zuleitung muss da schon einiges abkönnen.

bike


P.S: Es ist erstaunlich wie lange und wie viel über solchen technischen Schwachsinn geschrieben  wird, und ich mache sogar mit


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

im übrigem verwenden wir solche schütze 


Link:
http://www.elektronetshop.de/dokumente/artikel/FotoKlein/P_NSB0_XX_00713i300300.jpg


----------



## Flinn (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> sorry^^
> 
> 
> 
> dann lass ich ihn ebend nur im stern laufen!


 
Ok, brauchst Du dann noch Hilfe zum Programm? :icon_biggrin:


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Nein dann brauche ich keine Hilfe mehr bei meinem Programm weil sich das mit der Zeit erledigt hat! 

Aber nach 15 Sek. soll er trotzdem abschlaten! Das realisiere ich dann trotzdem über ein Zeitglied mit T#15 wie es im Step 7 halt ist!

Kann mir jemand gute Literatur oder einen Link empfehlen wie ich das Programm normgerecht schreibe?

Also im OB1 rufe ich ja die Bausteine auf z.B. call FC1 
Wie sieht das später "normgerecht" aus wenn ich sagen wir einfach mal 2 FC einen FB usw habe?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2010)

@Flutlicht,

aus welchem Grund sollte denn ein Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf realisiert werden?


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand gute Literatur oder einen Link empfehlen wie ich das Programm normgerecht schreibe?
> 
> Also im OB1 rufe ich ja die Bausteine auf z.B. call FC1
> Wie sieht das später "normgerecht" aus wenn ich sagen wir einfach mal 2 FC einen FB usw habe?



du weißt schon, was du jetzt grad lostrittst??? und ich hatte schon angst, dass wir bald in die winterpause gehen...

DANKE MANN!


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Sinngemäße Wiedergabe vom AT: 

.....soll der Motor im Sterndreieck Anlaufen......der linksrechtslauf wird hierbei über endlagenschalter herbeigeführt...

keine Ahnung war halt so vorgeschrieben....


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du weißt schon, was du jetzt grad lostrittst??? und ich hatte schon angst, dass wir bald in die winterpause gehen...
> 
> DANKE MANN!




Ich möchte es nur Fachgerecht haben!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Sinngemäße Wiedergabe vom AT:
> 
> .....soll der Motor im Sterndreieck Anlaufen......
> 
> keine Ahnung war halt so vorgeschrieben....


Es gäbe ja noch die Möglichkeit, einen Sanftstarter zu verwenden. Aber beides ist bei 0,5kW normalerweise völlig sinnlos. Es sei denn, es gibt andere Gründe als die Strombegrenzung beim Anlauf.


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es gäbe ja noch die Möglichkeit, einen Sanftstarter zu verwenden. Aber beides ist bei 0,5kW normalerweise völlig sinnlos. Es sei denn, es gibt andere Gründe als die Strombegrenzung beim Anlauf.




Ich dachte Sanftstarter lohnen sich erst ab 1,45kW...... Aber soetwas haben wir dort nicht!


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Aber beides ist bei 0,5kW normalerweise völlig sinnlos. Es sei denn, es gibt andere Gründe als die Strombegrenzung beim Anlauf.



[außer protokoll]
ja, gibt es, damit die späteren leser hier nicht stutzen..."höh, warum denn sonst?" ...hab mal eine wendeschützschaltung durch wendesanftanläufer ersetzt. <0,5kW ... schütze waren nach um die 10monate fertig, der sanftstarter läuft seit 4jahren störungsfrei.
[/außer protokoll]


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ..ja, gibt es, damit die späteren leser hier stutzen..."höh, warum denn sonst?" ...


Ja, es könnte schon verschiedenste Gründe geben. Vielleicht veträgt die anzutreibende Last auch nicht eine zu hohe Beschleunigung bzw. Drehmoment.


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ja, es könnte schon verschiedenste Gründe geben. Vielleicht veträgt die anzutreibende Last auch nicht eine zu hohe Beschleunigung bzw. Drehmoment.



Nein tut sie nicht! Ich weiss nicht ob die Kupplung das mitmacht!


----------



## Lebenslang (1 November 2010)

@Flutlicht, lass dich nicht verunsichern. Natürlich kannst Du diesen Motor im Stern/Dreieck anlaufen lassen. Du brauchst nur einen Frequenzumrichter (FU) zwischenschalten.


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Ich weiss das es auch ohne FU geht! ABER!!! ABER wenn die meinen das es nicht lange halten würde und sich drüber lustig machen dann mach ich es eben nicht! 

Ich hab es sogar schon "live" in Aktion gesehen wie der Motor in Y-D gelaufen ist! Ohne FU! Ohne Sanftstarter oder ähnliches....

Naja ich will mal gucken... Wahrscheinlich mache ich es ohne Dreieck auch wenn es gefahrläuft das die Kupplung dabei drauf geht...


Habe aber nach Intensiver Suche jetzt etwas außerhalb des Forums gefunden was mir weiterhilft!!!!

Danke an die User die hier freundlich und sachlich geantwortet haben....

Und die, die sich darüber lustig gemacht haben, die sollen sonst wo hin fahren....


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Ich weiss das es auch ohne FU geht! ABER!!! ABER wenn die meinen das es nicht lange halten würde und sich drüber lustig machen dann mach ich es eben nicht!
> 
> Ich hab es sogar schon "live" in Aktion gesehen wie der Motor in Y-D gelaufen ist! Ohne FU! Ohne Sanftstarter oder ähnliches....
> 
> ...



es gibt ein internet außerhalb dieses forums?


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Vierlagig du bist doch der größte Blöd....ma....^^

Für Einige hier ist es sehr leicht und trivial solche Überlegungen... für die ist wahrscheinlich auch die Welt zu klein mit ihren Problemchen...:TOOL:
Diese Leute denken auch überall mit Nutzen irgendwie in Diskussionen eingreifen zu können obwohl sie nur Spamen!


Ich habe Respekt vor denen die es drauf haben, vor denen die es verstehen, vor denen die es einfach Können! 

Nur würde der Strang hier nicht zu lang und etwas übersichtlicher, wenn hier nur das geschrieben würde wonach auch gefragt ist! Das erleichtert Mir/Uns doch die Welt... Und wenn dann jemand bei google mit dem selben Problem ankommt, dann ist die Lösung doch auch einfacher und die Welt wird leichter für Leute die es nicht so drauf haben....


----------



## Der Pfälzer (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Jedenfalls machen wir das im Studium für Energie und Anlagentechnik 2. Semester falls es interessiert!
> 
> Und da ich ich vorher ETA gelernt hab fällt es mir auch nicht allzuleicht soetwas zu proggen, da wir das Thema oft nur angekratzt haben.
> 
> Ich kenne mich eig. mit dem Programm in sofern aus als das ich z.B. HW-Konfig selbstständig durchführen kann und einfache bis mäßig komplexe Steuerungen programmieren kann und die Sterndreieckumschaltung finde ich mäßig komplex.



Zwick mi, i glaub i draam ...

Die YD-Umschaltung ist mäßig komplex !!!
Das ganze ist doch hoffentlich "nur" eine private Spielerei


----------



## Sockenralf (1 November 2010)

Hallo,

Warum soll es denn die Kupplung überlasten, wenn er nur im Stern läuft?

Du hast aber schon Ahnung von dem, was du da vorhast, oder?


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2010)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Zwick mi, i glaub i draam ...
> 
> Die YD-Umschaltung ist mäßig komplex !!!
> Das ganze ist doch hoffentlich "nur" eine private Spielerei



http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=290262&postcount=17


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Warum soll es denn die Kupplung überlasten, wenn er nur im Stern läuft?
> 
> ...



Na Ralf wenn die Kupplung mit voller Wucht in die "Endlage" knallt habe ich ein Problem!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> ...Ich hab es sogar schon "live" in Aktion gesehen wie der Motor in Y-D gelaufen ist!..


Der wird auch laufen. So schnell stirbt ein Wald- Feld- und Wiesenmotor nicht. 15 Sekunden 1,7-fache Überlast wird ihm wahrscheinlich nichts ausmachen. Nur, es wird dir niemand zustimmen, da es halt etwas ausser der Norm ist. Wie lange ist denn die Pausenzeit nach den 15s?

Es gibt z.Bsp. leistungsstarke Lüfter die 90s zum Anlauf brauchen. Sie ziehen während des Anlauf's ein Vielfaches des Nennstroms. Schwer- oder Schwerstanlauf nennt sich so etwas.

Ich hatte bei einer Inbetriebnahme auch schon mal einen 90kW Brechermotor um das 1,7-fache überlastet, da die Strommessung (Wandler) an falscher Stelle eingebaut war. Der Motorschutzschalter kam nach ca. 10..15 Minuten. Die Anlaufzeit des hochtourigen Breches lag bei etwa 2 Minuten. Immer wieder eingeschaltet, er läuft nach zehn Jahren noch immer.

Andererseits hatte ich neulich 9,2kW-Gebläse die bei 80% ihrer Nennleistung serienmäßig abrauchten (italienisches Fabrikat ohne thermischen Motorschutz). Die Ursache ist noch nicht geklärt, ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe.

Frag mal deinen "AT", was er sich dabei gedacht hat. Vielleicht hat ja alles seinen Grund.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Der Motor bewegt Tonnen! Schüätze mal so 4-5 Tonnen muss er schon bewegen!


----------



## Sockenralf (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Na Ralf wenn die Kupplung mit voller Wucht in die "Endlage" knallt habe ich ein Problem!


 

Hallo,

was hat das mit Stern/Dreieck zu tun?

Aber auch egal --> ich versteh hier eh nur die Hälfte

Aber so eine Stern-Dreieck-Umschaltung würde ich schon als sehr komplex beurteilen (zumindest für´s 2. Lehrjahr) *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## Der Pfälzer (1 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=290262&postcount=17



Ja Ja, hast ja Recht.

Ich konnt mirs nicht verkneifen.
Ich hab halt einfach ein Problem, mit welchem (Nicht)Wissen auf die Menschheit losgegangen wird.
Mal unter uns: Eine YD-Umschaltung proggen die Mehrheit hier im Forum in der Mittagspause. Da dauert die ganze Diskussion hier ja schon länger.
OK, jeder fängt mal an. Aber man sollte schon wissen, wo seine Grenzen sind und nicht behaarlich auf die Ratschläge aus dem Forum verzichten.
Vielleicht erfahren wir ja noch, was aus dem ganzen Projekt geworden ist.

Gruß Roland


----------



## dalbi (1 November 2010)

Hi Lichtbogen,

vielleicht will Dich der Lehrer auch nur testen. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hat das mit Stern/Dreieck zu tun?
> 
> ...




Ja lach ruhig... Ich weiss schon wie es gemacht wird. 
Erst knalle ich mein Schütz K1 an welches ich als Netz verwende das mache ich dan über den einen Taster mit Merker. 
Dann kommt gleichzeitig mein Sternschütz(K2 auch genannt)... 
Nach 6 Sek. kommt dann automatisch mein Dreiecksschütz(K3) und feuert mir vorher mein K1 weg.... (ja grundprinzip öffner öffnet schneller als der schließer schließt ist mir auch klar)....
Natürlich kann ich auch noch eine kleine sicherheitszeit mit einbauen damit der K1/K3 sicher abgefallen ist von ein paar Milisec. 

Das habe ich auch schon 1000000 mal gemacht...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Der Motor bewegt Tonnen! Schüätze mal so 4-5 Tonnen muss er schon bewegen!


4..5t in 15s mit 0,5kW? Erklär mal! Senkrecht nach unten?


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> 4..5t in 15s mit 0,5kW? Erklär mal! Senkrecht nach unten?



nein horizontal!


----------



## Der Pfälzer (1 November 2010)

Ich klink mich aus, der will uns verarschen !


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Na wartet mal bis es fertig ist!

Der ein oder andere wird heulen! Und das ist nicht meine Frau oder unser Prof.^^


----------



## dalbi (1 November 2010)

Hi,

ich hätte da eine Idee 

Stern- Steinmetzanlauf das würde funktionieren. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Was haltet ihr von einer Zickzackschaltung?


----------



## Corosop15 (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Sinngemäße Wiedergabe vom AT:
> 
> .....soll der Motor im Sterndreieck Anlaufen......der linksrechtslauf wird hierbei über endlagenschalter herbeigeführt...
> 
> keine Ahnung war halt so vorgeschrieben....


 
Also wird das Ganze noch ein bißchen (mäßig) komplexer:
- Stern / Dreieck
- Wendeschütz (über Endlagenschalter)

Irgendwelche Pausen zwischen den Wendevorgängen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einer Zickzackschaltung?


Jetzt verwechselst du aber etwas mit deinem Strick-Leistungskurs.


----------



## dalbi (1 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Jetzt verwechselst du aber etwas mit deinem Strick-Leistungskurs.



LOL

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Also wird das Ganze noch ein bißchen (mäßig) komplexer:
> - Stern / Dreieck
> - Wendeschütz (über Endlagenschalter)
> 
> Irgendwelche Pausen zwischen den Wendevorgängen?



Ja es gibt dann Pausen zwischen den Wendevorgängen! Nach erreichen der Endlage soll der Motor erstmal abschalten. Durch Druck auf den S1 läuft der Motor dann wieder in Umgekehrter Richtung zurück (auch im Stern Dreieck)

Durch die Endlagenschalter spar ich mir einen Merker!


----------



## dalbi (1 November 2010)

Um was geht es hier eigentlich?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (1 November 2010)

Hi,

Google mal nach Steinmetz, vielleicht hast Du dich bei der Aufgabenstellung verlesen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Ja es gibt dann Pausen zwischen den Wendevorgängen! Nach erreichen der Endlage soll der Motor erstmal abschalten. Durch Druck auf den S1 läuft der Motor dann wieder in Umgekehrter Richtung zurück (auch im Stern Dreieck)..


Sag mal, trägst du in deiner Freizeit Strumpfhosen und lackierst dir die Nägel?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Ja lach ruhig... Ich weiss schon wie es gemacht wird.
> Erst knalle ich mein Schütz K1 an welches ich als Netz verwende das mache ich dan über den einen Taster mit Merker.
> Dann kommt gleichzeitig mein Sternschütz(K2 auch genannt)...
> Nach 6 Sek. kommt dann automatisch mein Dreiecksschütz(K3) und feuert mir vorher mein K1 weg.... (ja grundprinzip öffner öffnet schneller als der schließer schließt ist mir auch klar)....
> ...




Genau so wird die aufgebaut... Wenn du alte Schütze verwendest, kannst du auf die Sicherheitszeit oder Verriegelungen verzichten. Was für Vorsicherungen hat deine ganze Schaltung eigentlich?? 63A wegen dem "Umschaltmoment"?

gruß
MeisterLampe81


P.S. Es ist erstaunlich, über was für ein Bullshit hier diskutiert wird, aber dennoch sehr amüsant.. *ROFL*


----------



## Corosop15 (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Ja es gibt dann Pausen zwischen den Wendevorgängen! Nach erreichen der Endlage soll der Motor erstmal abschalten. Durch Druck auf den S1 läuft der Motor dann wieder in Umgekehrter Richtung zurück (auch im Stern Dreieck)
> 
> Durch die Endlagenschalter spar ich mir einen Merker!


 
Naja, besser als andersherum:
Durch die Merker spar ich mir die Endlagenschalter.

Aber so langsam verlier ich auch den Überblick...
Erst soll der Antrieb zum Schutz des Motors nach 15s abgeschaltet werden.
Dann ist die die Kupplung, welche im Stern beim harten Anschlag zerstört wird (wäre im Dreick noch schlimmer).


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Um was geht es hier eigentlich?
> 
> Gruss Daniel



Wie ich eine Zickzackschaltung im Sterndreieck laufen lassen kann ohne das die SPS dabei Schaden nimmt... Ich versuche Quasi einen Motor so laufen zulassen, dass er gegen die Gravitation arbeitet. 
Hierbei muss ich zusehen, dass ich das Raumzeitkontuinum nicht verlasse und sich ein schwarzes Loch bildet daher möchte ich das sich mein Gravitationsmotor mit 0,5kW sich nach 6 sekunden in Dreieck schaltet. 
Um die Gefahr dann schließlich ganz auszuschließen stelle ich den linksdrehenden Motor nach 15s ganz ab. 

Ich habe errechnet, dass der Motor bei 0,5kW Leistungsabgabe sich ca. 1600 mal in der Minute drehen kann. Hierbei erzeugt dieser einen s.g. elektrischen Wirbelsturm welcher mit der Impendanz im 3~Netz wechselwirkt und einen zeitfreien Raum schaft (ein schwarzes Loch). 

Da dieser zfR in den ersten Sekunden doch recht instabil ist lässt dieser sich mit Erhöhung der Drehzahl nach ca. 6 sekunden zerstören!ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO

Ich wollte eig. nur wissen wie ich den Timer einstelle....


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Genau so wird die aufgebaut... Wenn du alte Schütze verwendest, kannst du auf die Sicherheitszeit oder Verriegelungen verzichten. Was für Vorsicherungen hat deine ganze Schaltung eigentlich?? 63A wegen dem "Umschaltmoment"?
> 
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81
> ...




Ich hatte 16A ausgerechnet?!?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 November 2010)

Geil.. 17 User sind laut "Benutzer Online" am Sonntag abend um 23h mit diesem Threat beschäftigt.. Hat denn hier keiner eine Frau zu hause aufm Sofa sitzen oder im Bett liegen??   *ROFL*


----------



## dalbi (1 November 2010)

```
L S5T#15s
U E1.0
SE T1
```

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (1 November 2010)

Also:

1. Der Motor läuft klarerweise auch im Dreieck nur ist er eben nicht dafür ausgelegt und wird bei längerem Betrieb abrauchen...bei 15Sekunden wohl eher nicht. 
Trotzdem ist der Stern Dreieck Anlauf komplett unötig und hirnrissig bei diesem Motor.

2.Man kann schon 4 Tonnen mit 0.5kw bewegen...kommt nur auf´s Getriebe an 

3.Solche Leute wie den TE mal auf teuren Anlagen rumwerken zu lassen, grenzt an Fahrlässigkeit... 

Sorry aber da fehlts offensichtlich an extrem viel Basiswissen...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Ich hatte 16A ausgerechnet?!?




16A sind definitiv zu wenig!! Also 50A würde ich minimum nehmen. 63A sind aber die beste Lösung. Mit 16A und deinem Schaltungsaufbau kann es beim umschalten zu Problemen kommen. Wie kommst du auf deine 16A??

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Der Pfälzer (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Ich wollte eig. nur wissen wie ich den Timer einstelle....



AXO, DIE haben ja die Uhr umgestellt...


----------



## Corosop15 (1 November 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Geil.. 17 User sind laut "Benutzer Online" am Sonntag abend um 23h mit diesem Threat beschäftigt.. Hat denn hier keiner eine Frau zu hause aufm Sofa sitzen oder im Bett liegen?? *ROFL*


 
Meine steht gerade hinter mir und verfolgt genauso gespannt wie ich dieses Thema....


----------



## Ralle (1 November 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Geil.. 17 User sind laut "Benutzer Online" am Sonntag abend um 23h mit diesem Threat beschäftigt.. Hat denn hier keiner eine Frau zu hause aufm Sofa sitzen oder im Bett liegen??   *ROFL*



Sonntag? Ist heut Sonntag?? Und ich war arbeiten ....


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

I gleich P durch U mal 1,73 mal cos


----------



## Corosop15 (1 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sonntag? Ist heut Sonntag?? Und ich war arbeiten ....


 
Stimmt Ralle,

heute ist seit mindestens 23 Stunden Montag....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sonntag? Ist heut Sonntag?? Und ich war arbeiten ....


War mir auch schon mal passiert. Ralle, im Alter kommt das irgendwann.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sonntag? Ist heut Sonntag?? Und ich war arbeiten ....




*ROFL* Habst ja recht, aber es ist ein gefühlter Sonntag. Oh man, bin ich verpeilt.. das kommt davon, wenn man einen Feiertag hat und gestern weg war..


----------



## Sockenralf (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> I gleich P durch U mal 1,73 mal cos


 

Hallo,

was ist mit dem Anlaufstrom?

PS: wenn du nur Sternschaltung nimmst, kannst du die Brücken im Motor machen und sparst einen Schütz

PPS: um das Ganze wieder anzuheizen werfe ich mal das Stichwort "Sicherheitskonzept" in dn Ring

*DONG*

MfG


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> I gleich P durch U mal 1,73 mal cos




Toll.. du hast die Formel für die Leistung. Die Umschaltung ist aber 4² (wegen 4 Pole am Motor 1480 1/min) x U Leiter-Leiter x I Motor /100  

Vesuchs mal damit..


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist mit dem Anlaufstrom?
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Versuchsaufbau... Wozu dann Sicherheit? 
Ja das Gehäuse wird geerdet... Keine ahnung wo schätze mal an der Heizung!


----------



## Klärmolch (1 November 2010)

Hi,
diese Schaltung solltet Ihr nochmal überdenken.



Flutlicht schrieb:


> Ja lach ruhig... Ich weiss schon wie es gemacht wird.
> Erst knalle ich mein Schütz K1 an welches ich als Netz verwende das mache ich dan über den einen Taster mit Merker.
> Dann kommt gleichzeitig mein Sternschütz(K2 auch genannt)...
> Nach 6 Sek. kommt dann automatisch mein Dreiecksschütz(K3) und feuert mir vorher mein K1 weg.... (ja grundprinzip öffner öffnet schneller als der schließer schließt ist mir auch klar)....
> ...





MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Genau so wird die aufgebaut... Wenn du alte Schütze verwendest, kannst du auf die Sicherheitszeit oder Verriegelungen verzichten. Was für Vorsicherungen hat deine ganze Schaltung eigentlich?? 63A wegen dem "Umschaltmoment"?
> 
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81



K1=Netz, K2=Stern, K3=Dreieck

wenn der K1 weg ist ist der Stern und der Dreiecksschütz drin, aber kein Saft mehr da. Der Motor trudelt locker aus. 

Wenn dann noch ein Drehrichtungswechsel erfolgen soll, kommt wenigstens noch K4 ins Spiel.
Siehe http://www.schaltungsbuch.de/motor042.html

Ansonsten sind die Angaben völlig unrealistisch und führen zwangsweise zu solchen Reaktionen.
Mit dem Lesen von Motortypenschildern solltest Du Dich unbedingt vertraut machen, das lernt sogar ein einfacher Elektroinstallateur im dritten Lehrjahr! 
Imho prallen hier zwei Welten aufeinander: Theorie und Praxis!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Toll.. du hast die Formel für die Leistung. Die Umschaltung ist aber 4² (wegen 4 Pole am Motor 1480 1/min) x U Leiter-Leiter x I Motor /100
> 
> Vesuchs mal damit..



Wieso denn 1480 1/min???


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 November 2010)

Wie viele Umdrehungen hat denn dein Motor??


----------



## Flutlicht (1 November 2010)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Hi,
> diese Schaltung solltet Ihr nochmal überdenken.
> 
> 
> ...



Nein Klaus...
Das hier wird ja per SPS gemacht! Lies es dir nochmal durch!
Das 4te Schütz währe ja dazu da den Motor zwischen Rechts und Linkslauf zu steuern! Dieses ist aber durch die mechanische Endlagenerfassung nicht notwendig, da diese gleichzeitig aus Kontakten besteht! Siehe meinen Schaltpaln! 

So K1 (Netz) und K2(Stern) sind quasi am Motor in Reihe geschaltet. 
Schalte ich K1 ab bekommt der Motor solange keinen Saft mehr bis K3 (welches vor K1 abgreift) hinzu kommt. Dabei muss man auf die Schützverriegelung achten das man nicht K3 und K1 gleichzeitig Schalten kann. 

Per SPS sieht das so aus, das ich nach Betätigung von S1, K1 und K2 zum Anzug bringe. Nach 6 Sekunden wird K1/2 abfallen und K3 schaltet sich hinzu (nach 10 ms (wird über Timer realisiert)).

Sicherheitsaspekte sind natürlich NOTAUS und Schützverriegelung und werden beachtet!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Nein Klaus...
> Das hier wird ja per SPS gemacht! Lies es dir nochmal durch!
> Das 4te Schütz währe ja dazu da den Motor zwischen Rechts und Linkslauf zu steuern! Dieses ist aber durch die mechanische Endlagenerfassung nicht notwendig, da diese gleichzeitig aus Kontakten besteht! Siehe meinen Schaltpaln!
> 
> ...




Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Werde das morgen meinen Azubi mal nachbauen lassen. Er bekommt nur diese Erklärung von dir und darf nicht eher nach hause, bis das ganze funzt..

Gute Nacht!!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2010)

Also Flutlicht entweder bist du ein wirklich absoluter 
Vollidiot was E-Technik angeht oder du willst uns 
hier heute nur den Abend versüßen. Wobei ich finde
du machst das ganz gut.


----------



## Klärmolch (1 November 2010)

Auf dem ersten Bild konnte ich nichts erkennen.
Das zweite Bild ist nicht(mehr) da.
Auch ein Schaltplan sollte halbwegs vernünftig sein.

Wenn die mechanische Endlage verlassen wird, sind die Kontakte wieder auf der ursprünglichen Laufrichtung, und dann?
Da Du die Betonung auf "in der SPS gemacht" legst, solltest Du Die auch das machen lassen wofür Sie gedacht ist
und Endlagen auswerten, anstatt Leistungsstrom zu "dressieren".
Keinerlei Rückinfo in der SPS was der Motor gerade macht. Das ist ein Zufallsgenerator, keine SPS mehr.


@MeisterLampe
Bitte um Rückmeldung!
Hoffentlich habt Ihr noch ein paar alte Schütze und einen Motor zum wegschmeißen.

@Helmut v.d.R.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## borromeus (2 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> welcher grundsatz ist das?
> der grundsatz: "ich möchte soviele zeitrelais wie möglich bei meinem großhändler kaufen!" ???


 
Na z.B. der Grundsatz ohne Probleme einen Vorortschalter einbauen zu können, nebst hw-mäßiger Kurzschlussverhinderung.

lG
Karl

edit: Vorortschalter für Handbetrieb an SPS vorbei.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

Im Prinzip hat sein Prof ja recht bzw. unrecht mit seiner Aufgabe.
Höchstwahrscheinlich hat er sich folgendes Gedacht, das er seinen 
Studenden, ein wenig Automatisierung mir einer Stern-Dreieck Schaltung
näher bringt. Er hat dann einen kleinen Motor gefunden und sich gedacht
den nehme ich (wahrscheinlich von der Kolbenpumpe, seiner privaten
Hauswasserversorgung). Der Motor wird es unter umständen überleben, bis
dann "Flutlicht" kommt, der den Grundsatz von Zeitgliedern in der Auto-
matisierung noch nicht verstanden hat und das dazu führt das der Motor
nicht nach den 15sec. abschaltet oder so oft nach Fehlversuchen wieder
gestartet wird bis das ganze Labor verqualmt ist.


----------



## Air-Wastl (2 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Also Flutlicht entweder bist du ein wirklich absoluter
> Vollidiot was E-Technik angeht ....



Als ich sowas zu WALDI gesagt hab wurde ich fast vermöbelt ;-)

Wieso habt ihr ihm nicht das hier gezeigt oder hab ichs überlesen?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung

13 Seiten für so ein Käse..... ihr müsst echt langeweile haben.

Aber das nachzulesen ist fast besser als 177Nm mit nem 100Nm
Schlüssel zu versuchen

MFG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Als ich sowas zu WALDI gesagt hab wurde ich fast vermöbelt ;-)
> 
> Wieso habt ihr ihm nicht das hier gezeigt oder hab ichs überlesen?
> 
> ...


 
nein keine Langeweile, wir sind mit Freude dabei....aber du machst ja jetzt auch mit.


----------



## Klärmolch (2 November 2010)

Außerdem gibt es hier wirklich was neues.

Flutlicht mit 0,5 Watt*ROFL*


----------



## Approx (2 November 2010)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Aber das nachzulesen ist fast besser als 177Nm mit nem 100Nm
> Schlüssel zu versuchen


Kein Problem!! Alte Schrauberweisheit, das geht nur in zwei Arbeitsschritten:
Man nehme den vorhandenen 100Nm-Drehmo und ziehe die Schraube erst vorsichtig mit 77Nm - und anschließend mit 100Nm an. Und ZACK! -fertig
 Approx


----------



## Verpolt (2 November 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Kein Problem!! Alte Schrauberweisheit, das geht nur in zwei Arbeitsschritten:
> Man nehme den vorhandenen 100Nm-Drehmo und ziehe die Schraube erst vorsichtig mit 77Nm - und anschließend mit 100Nm an. Und ZACK! -fertig
> Approx



Ähnlich beim Bohren.

Hatt man keinen 8-er Bohrer, kann man

1.) einmal mit 5 und dann mit 3 Bohren, dann hat man ein 8-er Loch.
    (muss man einmal den Bohrer wechseln)

oder besser

2.) Zwei mal mit einem 4-er bohren , dann hat man auch ein 8-er Loch, aber man muss den Bohrer nicht wechseln)

Sowas kann man nicht lernen, das ist Erfahrung


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 November 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ähnlich beim Bohren.
> 
> Hatt man keinen 8-er Bohrer, kann man
> 
> ...



FALSCH!
Erst 3mm, dann 5mm Bohren. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Verpolt (2 November 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> FALSCH!
> Erst 3mm, dann 5mm Bohren.
> 
> Gruß
> Timo



Bei meiner Lösung fallen nur einmal Späne. Und brauchst nicht mehr schmieren


----------



## Klärmolch (2 November 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß ich hier gerade weg..
> 
> ETA ist doch Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik, oder??
> 
> ...



Elektro-Technischer Abenteurer

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Verpolt (2 November 2010)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Elektro-Technischer Abenteurer
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




ETA Energieberatung
ETA Heiztechnik

irgendwie passt da alles zum Thema


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Wenn du mich verarschen willst dann kannst du mir ruhig glauben das der Stecker nicht rot sondern blau hat!
> 
> Man man man Ludewig das nervt!
> 
> ...






Da staunt ihr, was!!!???


Gruß,

dia

Geht das *hier* nun *endlich* mal weiter?


----------



## Approx (2 November 2010)

und dann gäbe es ja auch noch dieses Teil hier:


Quelle: http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/vilcus/


----------



## Flutlicht (3 November 2010)

Hallo,

mir ist eingefallen, da war ja noch etwas...

Ich hatte das Typenschild nicht mehr im Kopf jedenfalls hab ich euch das falsche durchgegeben.

Das Typenschild war von unserem alten Sternmotor.

Das Programm,welches ich mir überlegt hatte ist übrigens gelaufen und ich muss es nicht nocheinaml schreiben!!!


----------



## Thinfilm (4 November 2010)

und wie hast Du nun das mit dem Zeitglied hinbekommen??? (das war doch die eigentliche Frage)

Kommt Leute, lasst diesen Thread nicht sterben......ich will weiter lachen


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Eigentlich hatte ich Probleme mit der Umschaltzeit. 

So dann habe ich den richtigen Timer S_Everz benutzt und die Zeit richtig eingegeben. 
Im Endeffekt haben wir dann 2 Timer verwendet. 
Einen zum Stern nach Dreieck einen weiteren zum Abschalten im "Havariefall" nach 30 Sekunden!


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Warum lachte denn keiner mehr?

Kommt nicht zumindest jetzt die Frage auf: Wenn ein "Havariefall" wie du es sagst entsteht, fällt dann nicht die SPS auch aus? 
Oder: Wie sieht denn deiner Meinung nach ein Havariefall aus?


----------



## joflow (4 November 2010)

? Hä?

Ein Timer führt eine Sicherheitsfunktion aus? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Grüße


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Mehr als richtig! Wie gesagt es ist ein Versuch/Praktikum gewesen. 
Ich nehme mal an das wir lernen sollten die SPS Funktionen kennenzulernen!
(Aber die kannte ich ja schon)^^


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

*Drehstrom???*

Also Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem....
Da ich keinen Drehstrom zur verfügung habe, habe ich unn versucht mir 3~ selbst zu schaffen...
Dazu habe ich aus 3 Steckdosen jeweils den L (und einen N-Leiter (für alle 3 Zusammen))herausgeführt und auf einer Klemme befestigt! Natürlich fachgerecht und Spannungsfrei...
Danach habe ich ein 5 Aderiges Verlängerungskabel genommen und es nach unserem Buch auch richtig angeschlossen auf die CEE-Steckdose....
Nach dem Einschalten der Sicherungen passiert erstmal nichts... sobald ich aber den CEE an den Motor anschließe wackelt dieser kurz ganz stark und die Sicherungen fliegen....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2010)

*Volldepp*



Flutlicht schrieb:


> Also Leute,
> ich habe folgendes Problem....
> Da ich keinen Drehstrom zur verfügung habe, habe ich unn versucht mir 3~ selbst zu schaffen...
> Dazu habe ich aus 3 Steckdosen jeweils den L (und einen N-Leiter (für alle 3 Zusammen))herausgeführt und auf einer Klemme befestigt! Natürlich fachgerecht und Spannungsfrei...
> ...


 
du nervst, für deine fragen bist du hier in der falchen Community, versuch
es doch mal hier http://bfriends.brigitte.de/foren/index.html, die sind für
alles offen.


----------



## dalbi (4 November 2010)

Hi,

LOL, hast Du auch alle 3 Phasen erwischt oder vielleicht nur 2?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Astralavista (4 November 2010)

Der Thread is ja echt ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Dann schliess doch bitte ein Modertor diesen Thread und löschen soll er ihn auch!


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 November 2010)

Du hättest zur Phasenverschiebung ein paar Kondensatoren dazwischen packen sollen... dann klappt das auch... Allerdings würde ich mir dann damit ein 4-Leiternetz basteln, damit du wieder auf 360° kommst!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2010)

hier wird nichts gelöscht, hat mann sich einmal zum Volldeppen gemacht
bleibt das für die Nachwelt erhalten.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 November 2010)

Hallo,

da werden die 3 Steckdosen einfach nicht 3 versch. Außenleiter gewesen sein

Sag mal:
an den Schuko-Steckdosen hast du Stecker eingesteckt?
Schon mal überlegt, was passiert, wenn du bei laufendem Motor einen Stecker ziehst? DANN HAST DU SPANNUNG AUF DEN STIFTEN!!!!!!!!


Was studierst du?
Du hast m. M. nach KEINE Ahnung von dem, was du da machst!!!!!!!


MfG


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

LÖSCHEN! SCHLIESSEN! Mir fallen keine doofen Dinge mehr ein!


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

*vde**vde**vde**vde**vde**vde**vde*


----------



## Thinfilm (4 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> LÖSCHEN! SCHLIESSEN! Mir fallen keine doofen Dinge mehr ein!



Na komm....jetzt verkaufst Du Dich aber unter Wert


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

mhhh... was soll das denn bedeuten?


----------



## Corosop15 (4 November 2010)

Thinfilm schrieb:


> Na komm....jetzt verkaufst Du Dich aber unter Wert


 


Flutlicht schrieb:


> mhhh... was soll das denn bedeuten?


 
:sm10: Einfach spitze.....


Edit: Es ist Dir aber klar, mit jedem weiteren Beitrag von Dir werden eine Vielzahl Antworten kommen.


----------



## Joseppe (4 November 2010)

Hallo Flutlicht,

ich denke du wirst diesen Motor ohne Beschädigung
überhaupt nicht im Stern Dreieck Starten können.

Typenschild des Motors:

380V / 220V     2,3A / 4,0A     50Hz   1400U/min

Die höhere Spanung gibt üblicherweise immer die 
Sternschaltung an. Schau mal auf diesen Link da wird das gut beschrieben

http://www.elosal.de/ratgeber/trsterndreieck/index.php

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2010)

Joseppe schrieb:


> Hallo Flutlicht,
> 
> ich denke du wirst diesen Motor ohne Beschädigung
> überhaupt nicht im Stern Dreieck Starten können.
> ...


 
mensch joseppe, du hast recht, wenigstens passt einer hier gut auf.


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Joseppe schrieb:


> Hallo Flutlicht,
> 
> ich denke du wirst diesen Motor ohne Beschädigung
> überhaupt nicht im Stern Dreieck Starten können.
> ...



Weis ich das war auch unser Sternmotor.
Wie du in diesem Strang lesen kannst hatte ich das neue Typenschild nicht im Kopf. Der andere Motor hatte übrigens 6KW!


----------



## Joseppe (4 November 2010)

*Stern Dreieck Anlauf*

Hallo Flutlicht,

ich denke du wirst diesen Motor ohne Beschädigung
überhaupt nicht im Stern Dreieck Starten können.

Typenschild des Motors:

380V / 220V     2,3A / 4,0A     50Hz   1400U/min

Die höhere Spanung gibt üblicherweise immer die 
Sternschaltung an. Schau mal auf diesen Link da wird das gut beschrieben

http://www.elosal.de/ratgeber/trsterndreieck/index.php

Gruß


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 November 2010)

Hast du getrunken?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2010)

joseppe, das sagtest du bereits


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Wer Joseppe oder ich?


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 November 2010)

Such Dir einen aus!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2010)

nein....ich brech ab hier *ROFL*


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Ich trink doch nicht wenn Kinder im Haus sind...
*
Das Mobile hab ich übrigens jetzt auch im Sterndreieck angeschaltet*.


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 November 2010)

Ich sag' doch die ganze Zeit: Phasenverschiebung mit Kondensatoren!


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

ja das ist simple e-technik das hatten wir schon 2002 in der ETA Ausbildung...


----------



## Corosop15 (4 November 2010)

Ich glaube, ich durchschau das Ganze: 

Der Themenersteller möchte den längsten Thread auf diesem Board erzeugen oder innerhalb kürzester Zeit zum erfahrenen Benutzer aufsteigen....


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> ja das ist simple e-technik das hatten wir schon 2002 in der ETA Ausbildung...


 

Ergotherapeutische Abendschule?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Ich trink doch nicht wenn Kinder im Haus sind...
> 
> *Das Mobile hab ich übrigens jetzt auch im Sterndreieck angeschaltet*.


 
dann lass doch wenigstens die Pillen weg oder mußt du die nehmen


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

^^ Darum sag ich ja: Löschen!


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> dann lass doch wenigstens die Pillen weg oder mußt du die nehmen



Nein ich rauche nur therapeutisch verschriebenes mari.... oder wie das heißt...


----------



## Klärmolch (4 November 2010)

Weltklasse!
Jetzt isses aber gut.
Ich kann nicht mehr, mir tut vor Lachen schon alles weh!
 :s18:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bike (4 November 2010)

Zum Glück ist dafür keine Fairgnügungssteuer zu entrichten


bike


----------



## Approx (5 November 2010)

An den TE: Schon mal über dieses Thema nachgedacht?
Das internet erfüllt ja schon den einen oder anderen Zweck...


----------



## c.wehn (5 November 2010)

Ich bin heut morgen daheim geblieben weils heut einfach keine motivation für mich gab.

Aber JETZT hab ich wieder richtig lust auf die Elektrotechnik! *ROFL*


----------



## Pinmaster (29 März 2012)

Hi Dotzi arbeite auch gerade schulisch an dieser Problematik was bedeuten in deinem Programmcode die Variablen DT_Aus_NC und DT_Ein_NO? Danke 

PS: NC und NO is klar.


----------



## MSB (29 März 2012)

Pinmaster schrieb:


> Hi Dotzi arbeite auch gerade schulisch an dieser Problematik was bedeuten in deinem Programmcode die Variablen DT_Aus_NC und DT_Ein_NO? Danke
> 
> PS: NC und NO is klar.



DT ist eine gern verwendete Abkürzung für DruckTaster.


----------

